# Did you have any signs before your water broke?



## bebedreamr

What I am asking is if you had any funny feelings in the days/hours before your water broke? What was it like when it happened? 
I know its not likely that a womans water will break before labor, but I am GBS positive and my MW says she finds it more common that GBS positive mothers water breaks before labor. I feel like a constant pressure down there either on my bladder or something, no matter how much I pee and so I am just curious if your waters breaking caught you by surprise!


----------



## teal

Absolutely no signs, my waters breaking was the first sign of labour for me. Felt a popping sensation when they broke and about 30 seconds later my first contraction xx


----------



## Dorian

With my first baby, my mucus plug came out. Then 4 or 5 hrs later my waters just broke. I had no sign it was going to (I was at wk35 so it shouldn't of!). It just happened.


----------



## happygal

with my first baby i was laid in bed having what at the time i thought were bh. i dismissed them as nothing important and went to sleep only to be woken an hour later, i felt a bit wet so got up to go to the toilet and with that my waters went with a gush all over the floor x


----------



## MummyNovember

I literally had nothing. I had my sweep at 4pm in the afternoon an it turns out i was aleady 2cms dilated. Felt nothing for the rest of the day, then at 11.50pm that same night my labour started. It was literally like BAM! There an painful. By the time i went into hospital at 2am i was 8cm's dilated. It all happend so fast!


----------



## Kirstiedenman

i felt really off all day and the 2 days prior i lost my plug and had a bloody show but my waters initially breaking was small but the next 3 after were massive gushes had to change my pants all 3 times.


----------



## rivanprincess

With my DD, I was having contractions for about 20 min before my water broke and it was just a small amount of fluid. With my DS, my water broke at 8am and contractions didn't start for about an hour. There was no signs prior to labour either time. This time it was a lot of fluid and I kept having big gushes that soaked right thru the pad and my clothes. I went thru like 5 or 6 pairs of pants!


----------



## steph.

I had to poop more a couple of days before, then lost mucus plug the day before, and on the day my waters broke I had very mild cramps. So mild in fact I thought I was imagining them at first. Went xmas shopping, stopped for a loo break and noticed a few drops of pink fluid in the toilet bowl and on the tissue paper. So went home, midwife told me to lie down for an hour, when I got up again I felt a small gush. It was like I was peeing myself. That was just the hind waters. The forewaters broke once I was in established labour- and that was a massive gush! Went all over the floor :D


----------



## chuck

I was 10cm when mine went so I'd been in labour for a good few hours LOL.


----------



## Vesta

My mucus plug had started to come away about 12 hours before my waters broke. They broke while I was sat on the toilet. No clean up required. Very convinient! My contractions had started before all that though.


----------



## tu123

I was in bed and my husband had just said he wished he could stay at home that day-and then they went. No signs before then. I was GBS positive. I didnt start contracting till 4pm that afternoon and was 6cm by 6pm.


----------

